# Problems with Windows Live Messenger on Windows 7 64 bit



## Shadow_UGZ

Check the date







. I know a couple of people who couldn't login because the date was set to 2008 and such.


----------



## RABBiT-

Thanks, but it didn't work. The date was set at the correct date (15/05/2009)


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

Does it send out an error code? Also what errors appear when doing the running troubleshooter?


----------



## RABBiT-

The error code is 81000306. I try and troubleshoot, it goes through the internet connection tests, brings back no errors. So I click repair and it does the same thing.


----------



## RABBiT-

Also, I have 2 other computers on this network (plus an Xbox 360). One is running XP the other is running Vista. They both can sign in to WLM.


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

I googled your problem and it seems to be pretty common. Did you do a clean install? Which build is your Windows?

Try deleting the C:\\Users\\*insert username here*\\AppData\\Local\\Microsoft\\Windows Live Contacts

Try installing all the Windows Updates

If that doesn't work, you might want to try reinstalling Windows 7 or waiting for a solution from Microsoft.


----------



## RABBiT-

I don't really want to re-install Windows 7 mainly because of the last week I've been installing stuff (and copying stuff over). So that's out, I'm all up for waiting because of the other computers, but was just wondering if anyone could fix it now. I've tried deleting that folder it doesn't change much.

I've installed the updates (all the ones it told me too) and it's still not working







.

Thanks for your help


----------



## strike

I've got the same problem for like 2 days now, and finally I stumbled upon the fix:

1. Click Start, click All Programs, click Accessories, and then right-click Command Prompt and choose Run as administrator.

2. Click Continue when Windows requests permission to continue.

3. At the command prompt, type the following command, and then press ENTER: netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled

Note: This command disables the Window Auto Tuning feature.

4. After you disable the Auto Tuning Networking feature, verify if you are able to sign into Messenger.


----------



## RABBiT-

Nope, did nothing. I've tried this before though just tried it again to make sure lol







.


----------



## strike

humm.. You are sure u right clicked cmd and choosed run as administrator? It wont work if you don't.

And I suppose you have checked the IE settings.?


----------



## RABBiT-

I haven't checked IE settings, but I did run it as an administrator.


----------



## aksthem1

I know this doesn't help your problem, but you can use Pidgin for the time being. While you find a solution to your problem.


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

lol sorry, wrong thread... damn the beer is really getting to me... Chimp Challenge Party FTW!!









Link


----------



## RABBiT-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aksthem1* 
I know this doesn't help your problem, but you can use Pidgin for the time being. While you find a solution to your problem.

I just installed Pidgin, and it doesn't seem to be connecting.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadow_UGZ* 
lol sorry, wrong thread... damn the beer is really getting to me... Chimp Challenge Party FTW!!









?_?


----------



## strike

Make sure u have the right IE settings.

1. Open IE click tools->internet options click the connection tab-> LAN settings. Make sure automatically detect settings is *checked*

2. Click the advanced tab, scroll down to securtity, make sure check for server certificate revocation is *unchecked*

Also make sure sure use SSL 2.0 and use SSl 3.0 is *checked*

3. Now close IE an restart WLM and ckeck if u are able to sign in.


----------



## RABBiT-

It didn't seem to work, but a few of those things weren't checked when they were supposed to be (and vice-versa). Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## ElDiabl0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strike* 
Make sure u have the right IE settings.

1. Open IE click tools->internet options click the connection tab-> LAN settings. Make sure automatically detect settings is *checked*

2. Click the advanced tab, scroll down to securtity, make sure check for server certificate revocation is *unchecked*

Also make sure sure use SSL 2.0 and use SSl 3.0 is *checked*

3. Now close IE an restart WLM and ckeck if u are able to sign in.

thanks. I had the same problem, after I unckecked "check for server certificate revocation" I was able to sign-in.


----------



## RABBiT-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElDiabl0* 
thanks. I had the same problem, after I unckecked "check for server certificate revocation" I was able to sign-in.

Lol, I wish it fixed it for me







.


----------



## strike

RABBIT-:Have u tried to update the firmware on your router?


----------



## RABBiT-

I have an old router. I have a Micronet SP608K.

EDIT: To clarify: I'm questioning if I can upgrade the firmware, and if I can actually access the router through one of computers.


----------



## strike

Well, accessing your router shoudn't be a problem. As for finding a firmware update to your router is a hole different story..

But after you disabled the auto tuning feature, did you try to restart your computer? I've seen somewhere else that for someone this fix didn't work before they tried to restart their computer.

Edit: Try this:

1. Download and install Your Uninstaller, uninstall windows live essentials to completely remove WLM. Reboot your computer.

2. Install WLM

3. Apply the disabeling auto tuning command.

4. restart your computer, check if you are able to sign in.


----------



## RABBiT-

I will try this as soon as my computer is running:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...ml#post6241050

I'm not having very good luck, lol.


----------



## RABBiT-

So, I un-installed WLM, and as it turns out I can't access (to download WLM) http://www.microsoft.com and http://download.live.com/ http://live.com etc. Could this be a factor?

I tried pinging www.microsoft.com and all of the packets timed out.

Hopefully I can find the installer else where, but does anyone know why this would be happening?

EDIT: I can't access download.cnet.com either

EDIT #2: Un-installing and re-installing didn't work (including disabling the auto tuning command)

EDIT #3: I can access WLM, and microsoft.com live.com etc on the other computers, and I've already done a virus scan.


----------



## RABBiT-

Bee you em pee.


----------



## strike

check your host file. Located in C:\\Windows\\System32\\drivers\\etc

Maybe the sites are blocked there.

Edit: if not any of those addresses are blocked in the host file, Change your DNS settings to use open DNS servers. https://www.opendns.com/start/device/windows-vista


----------



## RABBiT-

None of the sites are blocked, and I've changed the DNS and nothing has changed, as in I can't access microsoft.com and WLM won't login.


----------



## RABBiT-

Big bump







.


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

Try to disable UAC (reboot) and run WLM in Vista SP2 or XP SP3 compatibility mode. Make sure you disable any antivirus/firewall and forward ports 80, 443, 1863, 7001, 9, and 7001 to your IP (or run a DMZ which would be simpler) in your router settings.

Good Luck

Edit: Would you be able to connect the computer to the internet without passing through the router?


----------



## RABBiT-

I couldn't connect to the internet without the router due to 3 other computers, and the drivers for the modem don't work for Windows 7 64 bit and ethernet doesn't work too well (i.e. no internet at all) I'm not sure how to port forward on my router (I don't even know how to connect to this one :S) Running WLM in compatibility mode didn't do anything.

Thanks,


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RABBiT-* 
I couldn't connect to the internet without the router due to 3 other computers, and the drivers for the modem don't work for Windows 7 64 bit and ethernet doesn't work too well (i.e. no internet at all) I'm not sure how to port forward on my router (I don't even know how to connect to this one :S) Running WLM in compatibility mode didn't do anything.

Thanks,

Try logging to the router by entering, 192.168.1.1, 192.168.0.1, 192.168.2.1, or 10.0.0.2 in your browser's address bar. By default the username is admin, and the password is epicrouter (lol







). From there click on Virtual Server and you should be able to forward ports.


----------



## RABBiT-

With all of them I got nothing. I got a page loading error (in Firefox).


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RABBiT-* 
With all of them I got nothing. I got a page loading error (in Firefox).

Lol ok, I though i'd be at least one of them. I've found though that in Windows 7 you can check the router IP by going to My Computer and clicking Networks on the left sidebar. It should be under Network Infrastructure. Use that IP and user/password above to logon.


----------



## RABBiT-

The connection was refused when attempting to contact 192.168.0.1.


----------



## RABBiT-

Bump.


----------



## Crazy9000

If your windows 7 build didn't come from microsoft it is possible they blocked MS's website as an anti-copy protection feature.


----------



## RABBiT-

It came from M$ I can access Microsoft's website from my other computers. And as a release candidate I don't think there would be any value in getting it from anywhere else, but meh.

Also it's not just Microsoft's site, it's cnet.download.com, the WLM site (live.com) etc.


----------



## RABBiT-

So, I just installed Vista 32 bit (dual boot) and I get the exact same error.


----------



## Kryten

That's weird. Can you log into the web messenger?

http://webmessenger.msn.com/


----------



## RABBiT-

Nope, it doesn't load.


----------



## Kryten

WLM and Web MSN won't load on your computer, but will work on the 360 and the other PC in the house? (try your ID on those, too)


----------



## RABBiT-

Yeah, they work on my laptop and my other computer, haven't tried on the 360 though. I only use my ID :3.

And to clarify, by "won't load" [Web MSN] I mean that the webpage never loaded.


----------



## Kryten

Oh, right =D

Download Trillian and see if you can't still log into MSN.

If you can't something is screwed between you and the data servers, or your router is denying your MSN ports (not been much of a problem for a while, though)


----------



## RABBiT-

I couldn't download it from their site because the download location is @ cnet.download.com so, I downloaded it from FileHippo. It worked, I could connect, but no online contacts are shown, (I have online contacts on as I was on MSN through my laptop before.)

Also, I don't how it could be my router. I can acces WLM, microsoft.com, cnet.download.com etc from all my other computers on the network (every one of them run through the router.


----------



## Kryten

The router thing was that WLM may not be configured to forward calls to your IP, but to be honest, if you haven't touched it, that shouldn't be it.

Also, Trillian requires a little playing with. I haven't used it for a while, but either your contacts are there and Trillian is being homosexual, or MSN is broke (for you, on that one PC, it seems)

I'm pretty stumped


----------



## RABBiT-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryten* 
The router thing was that WLM may not be configured to forward calls to your IP, but to be honest, if you haven't touched it, that shouldn't be it.

Also, Trillian requires a little playing with. I haven't used it for a while, but either your contacts are there and Trillian is being homosexual, or MSN is broke (for you, on that one PC, it seems)

I'm pretty stumped









Lol, I am too. I don't understand how on two seperate installs it doesn't work, yet on other computers (on the same bloody network) it does.


----------



## RABBiT-

Bump, anyone have an idea?


----------



## ElDiabl0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RABBiT-* 
Bump, anyone have an idea?

reset your router to factory default settings or just buy a new one


----------



## RABBiT-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElDiabl0* 
reset your router to factory default settings or just buy a new one

I've never changed a thing on my router. See: cannot access it. Just buy a new one? It works on my other computer(s) so why do I need to buy a new one :3.


----------



## RABBiT-

An update, I can access all those sites through proxies.. anyone have any ideas? I'm stumped (even more







) ><


----------



## ElDiabl0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RABBiT-* 
An update, I can access all those sites through proxies.. anyone have any ideas? I'm stumped (even more







) ><

I dont know did you try using another dns?

try the ones from opendns.org

most of the time you cant access a website for some reason you will be able to access it through proxy. maybe you will be able to use msn using services like http-tunnel but it's not really a solution to your problem


----------



## RABBiT-

I did try using different DNS, it didn't make a difference







.


----------



## Vlasov_581

this is an odd one


----------



## RABBiT-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
this is an odd one









Haha, yeah :< I'm thinking about getting another router (for wireless capabilities for laptop) but I'm a student so it'll probably be a long way off :<)


----------



## RABBiT-

Fairly big bump, but this is getting annoying







.

I can't access my bank's website (I can do this on the other computers like the rest of the problems) I can't login to xfire (for those who don't know what xfire is http://www.xfire.com). Would really enjoy having this problem fixed.

Also, I put in my motherboard disk (to try and re-install ethernet drivers) and it freezes my computer. I end up having to restart my computer, because I can't even access Task Manager.

Any ones help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ElDiabl0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RABBiT-* 
Fairly big bump, but this is getting annoying







.

I can't access my bank's website (I can do this on the other computers like the rest of the problems) I can't login to xfire (for those who don't know what xfire is http://www.xfire.com). Would really enjoy having this problem fixed.

Also, I put in my motherboard disk (to try and re-install ethernet drivers) and it freezes my computer. I end up having to restart my computer, because I can't even access Task Manager.

Any ones help would be greatly appreciated.

if your motherboard has a nforce chipset get a new network card


----------



## RABBiT-

This is another gigantic bump, but I've taken my computer to a mates place and it worked fine. I also completely re-formatted and come up with this:

http://www.overclock.net/monitors-di...ml#post6627018 EDIT: Don't worry, after a nights sleep it works now. [The URL problem, not the MSN etc problem]

But it was the exact same problem even with XP.

XP/Vista/7 all don't solve the problem. The network card couldn't be it because I've tried it at someone else's place and it worked. I've tried a new ethernet cable, a new port in the router and nothing has worked. The only thing I can think of is the router, but the rest of the computers worked so I don't understand it anymore then I did when I first started .

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shadow_ugz* 
i googled your problem and it seems to be pretty common. Did you do a clean install? Which build is your windows?

Try deleting the c:\\users\\*insert username here*\\appdata\\local\\microsoft\\windows live contacts

try installing all the windows updates

if that doesn't work, you might want to try reinstalling windows 7 or waiting for a solution from microsoft.

omg thankyou so much +rep it solved me msn problem


----------

